# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  مانديلا89 ..كلامي كان ابيتي.تكوسي ما تلقي

## yassirali66

*يامانديلا الفضائي العام..........
الناس بتسابق الريح..........
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


برنامج تحويل الهوست نيم الى ايبي رقمي

و الطريقه كما يلي


1- فرغ الخانة الموجود فيها اسم الهوست

2- فرغ الخانة الموجود فيه ip

3- انسخ اسم الهوست المعطى لك والصقه في خانة الهوست في البرنامج

4- اضغط على كلمة resolve

5- ستظهر في المستطيلات الاربعة ارقام الاي بي
6- عند كتابتها في عنوان الهوست في الريسيفر يجب وضع نقطة dot تفصل بين ارقام كل مستطيل 


*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*يا نصر الدين اخوى الحقنى بالجاموسة العمياء .
انشاء الله تتسلف ليا واحدة من الابيض ضميرك
وقول يا لطيف
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يامانديلا الفضائي العام..........
الناس بتسابق الريح..........
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


برنامج تحويل شجر نيم الى فايكس

و الطريقه كما يلي


1- فرغ الحفرة الموجود فيها القرير 

2- فرغ كيس الشتلة الموجود فيها الفايكس

3- اسلخ الكيس الفيه الفايكس والصقه في سلة الوساخة في البيت

4- اضغط على الشتلة القديمة النيمة

5- ستخرج في الحال من جزورها
6- عند وضع الفايكسة في حفرة النيم القديمة في الواطة يجب وضع نقطة dot تفصل بين الرية والتانية 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

يا نصر الدين اخوى الحقنى بالجاموسة العمياء .
انشاء الله تتسلف ليا واحدة من الابيض ضميرك
وقول يا لطيف



 
2
الجاموس  كان ماكفي ناس البيت حرم علي الجيران
خلاس قالوا ليك ياني أنا الفالح
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

يامانديلا الفضائي العام..........
الناس بتسابق الريح..........

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


برنامج تحويل شجر نيم الى فايكس

و الطريقه كما يلي 

1- فرغ الحفرة الموجود فيها القرير  
2- فرغ كيس الشتلة الموجود فيها الفايكس 
3- اسلخ الكيس الفيه الفايكس والصقه في سلة الوساخة في البيت 
4- اضغط على الشتلة القديمة النيمة 
5- ستخرج في الحال من جزورها
6- عند وضع الفايكسة في حفرة النيم القديمة في الواطة يجب وضع نقطة dot تفصل بين الرية والتانية 





 هاهاهاهاهاى:58:
انت يا الاحمر اخوى الشامبيون دا بقى يوزعوهو مجان فى المنبر  ولا شنو ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

يامانديلا الفضائي العام..........
الناس بتسابق الريح..........
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


برنامج تحويل شجر نيم الى فايكس

و الطريقه كما يلي


1- فرغ الحفرة الموجود فيها القرير 

2- فرغ كيس الشتلة الموجود فيها الفايكس

3- اسلخ الكيس الفيه الفايكس والصقه في سلة الوساخة في البيت

4- اضغط على الشتلة القديمة النيمة

5- ستخرج في الحال من جزورها
6- عند وضع الفايكسة في حفرة النيم القديمة في الواطة يجب وضع نقطة dot تفصل بين الرية والتانية 




ههههههههههههه
حللللللوه

شامبيون من أمو

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

هاهاهاهاهاى:58:
انت يا الاحمر اخوى الشامبيون دا بقى يوزعوهو مجان فى المنبر  ولا شنو ؟؟؟



والله اخوك ما فاهم اي حاجة


اصله نحنا زمااااااااان قالوا مخنا بجي الساعة اتناشر
لكن بليل ولا بالنهار ما عارفها
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

يا نصر الدين اخوى الحقنى بالجاموسة العمياء .
انشاء الله تتسلف ليا واحدة من الابيض ضميرك
وقول يا لطيف



ههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
يا خالد الجاموسه العمياء هنا ما بتنفعع
ده عايز ليهو تور مصارعه عديييييييييييل عشان يديك نفضه
ويجى يحصلك بى واحده من قرونو ويرميك هناآآآآآآك 
بعد كده اظنك تقدر تفهم حاجه !!
ده شنو ده يا ياسر ؟؟؟؟؟
يا جماعه بالراحه على عقولنا 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

يامانديلا الفضائي العام..........
الناس بتسابق الريح..........

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


برنامج تحويل شجر نيم الى فايكس

و الطريقه كما يلي 

1- فرغ الحفرة الموجود فيها القرير  
2- فرغ كيس الشتلة الموجود فيها الفايكس 
3- اسلخ الكيس الفيه الفايكس والصقه في سلة الوساخة في البيت 
4- اضغط على الشتلة القديمة النيمة 
5- ستخرج في الحال من جزورها
6- عند وضع الفايكسة في حفرة النيم القديمة في الواطة يجب وضع نقطة dot تفصل بين الرية والتانية 





 
اكلتونا نيم

دا شامبيون ولا ستيم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
يا خالد الجاموسه العمياء هنا ما بتنفعع
ده عايز ليهو تور مصارعه عديييييييييييل عشان يديك نفضه
ويجى يحصلك بى واحده من قرونو ويرميك هناآآآآآآك 
بعد كده اظنك تقدر تفهم حاجه !!
ده شنو ده يا ياسر ؟؟؟؟؟
يا جماعه بالراحه على عقولنا 



 
تقولي شنو تقولي منو ياخالد

المستوردين قالوا مابتنفع ... دايرة مننا نحن ناس جاموستي راحت ديل

ترويحة:
فتشوا الرايح المتكدس امكن يفهم هههااااااااجة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*انا الليلة مسافر اسبانبا اعمل دورة في مصارعة الثيران ...
الواحد بقي يدخل المنبر الجواميس ما تديه الدرب ...
دخلت خمتاشر نمله وخرجت من غير ما تفهم الجاموسة ...
الود ده بتكلم لغات ثقافته عاليه جدا عافي منك يا علاءالدين ...
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			مجدالدين شريف, الأبيض ضميرك, حافظ النور, عبد العزيز

في شنو اصلكم ما بتتلمو ساي ..
قولو حا حا اصلو البوست للشابيوناب فقط
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

انا الليلة مسافر اسبانبا اعمل دورة في مصارعة الثيران ...
الواحد بقي يدخل المنبر الجواميس ما تديه الدرب ...
دخلت خمتاشر نمله وخرجت من غير ما تفهم الجاموسة ...
الود ده بتكلم لغات ثقافته عاليه جدا عافي منك يا علاءالدين ...



وانا اقووووول . . . . . . .
تارى الواد علاءالدين خلى أبوهو لافى صينيه !!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف)                                         مجدالدين شريف, الأبيض ضميرك, حافظ النور, عبد العزيز

في شنو اصلكم ما بتتلمو ساي ..
قولو حا حا اصلو البوست للشابيوناب فقط




وقت اصلو البوست للشامبيوناب انت الحشرك شنو ؟؟؟
امشى بى هناك بوست الصفوى كج لينا الرشاريش ديل !!
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

يا نصر الدين اخوى الحقنى بالجاموسة العمياء .
انشاء الله تتسلف ليا واحدة من الابيض ضميرك
وقول يا لطيف



يازول قوزل يالطيف
الموضوع ما محتاج لي جواميس 
كان هنالك طرح لمانديلا ان يعطينا بالمنبر قسم خاص بالفضائي العام
وهو قسم يعني بالاجهزه العامه من تلفزيونات وريسيفرات عاديه والتي تعمل بالشيرنج الفضاتي والاخري الارضي(لان) وكلها تعمل بنظام الHD-HD3 وهي الانظمه التي ستغزو العالم ولن يكون هنالك لاي من الاجهزه العامله اليوم مكانا( الكوشه)
لذا طلبت من الاداره توفير قسم ليكون منبر اون لاين قباله العالم باسره
وما نبقي ضل دليب
ولما تاخر العم مانديلا قمت بعمل البوست اعلاه
يعني الناس يمشو واحنا قاعدين
ده اصغر طفل في الوطن العربي بيفهم الكلام الي كتبته
وحبيت اديكم حته.....
فمثلا عند شراءك لسيرفر مدفوع(عباره عن فولدر به بيانات لفتح القنوات المشفره) يكون به بيانات تقوم بتنزيلها مانيوال فمثلا هنالك سيرفرات تحوي عدة اقمار صناعيه وتاتي في شكل سطر واحد.
وهنالك سيرفرات تاتي في عده بورتات وتكون بها قنوات محدده كالجزيره الرياضيه وقنوات البهله الهنديه و....
وهو ما يعرف بالسيسي كام--- والنيو كام وهي الفولدرات التي نقوم بتنزيل البيانات عليها لتحفظها بالفلاش حتي تتمكن من تنزيلها للريسفر
مش قلت ليكم لابد من الفضائي العام....
واديكم رابط لتزورو الموقع وياريت تواصلو المشوار معاي ونفتح الفضائي العام
http://www.satheaven.com/showthread.php?t=24105
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اقطع دراعي ان فهمت حاجة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

اقطع دراعي ان فهمت حاجة



واحد جاموسه هنا مصلحه.........
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دي التكتحنا لو فهمنا حاجه
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

اقطع دراعي ان فهمت حاجة



 برضو ما فهمتا؟؟؟؟
ياسر شغال يشرح وتاعب نفسو وانت برضو ما فهمتا؟؟؟
خلاص انا فى بعض الاشياء افهما من ياسر وارجع اشرح ليك تانى بس انت خليك منتظر وجيب نصر الدين يونسك لحدى ما اجيكم
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

دي التكتحنا لو فهمنا حاجه



دي جديده.....
الجواميس اخير ليك من التكتح...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

برضو ما فهمتا؟؟؟؟
ياسر شغال يشرح وتاعب نفسو وانت برضو ما فهمتا؟؟؟
خلاص انا فى بعض الاشياء افهما من ياسر وارجع اشرح ليك تانى بس انت خليك منتظر وجيب نصر الدين يونسك لحدى ما اجيكم



نواصل ياخالد وبعدين اشرح ليهم 

   كما احيطكم علما  بان المقصود من كلمة فلاشه فهو الusb العادي والذي نقوم   بادخاله امام الجهاز مثل اي كمبيوتر عادي وذلك بغرض التسجيل من الرسيفر  كما  يمكنك تحسين ثبات الصوره باضافه سوفت وير ناخذه من داخل المنتدي  ونحمله  للريسفر عن طريق الفلاشه.كما  يمكنكم الحصول علي نسخه مطابقه لترتيب قنواتكم والسوفتات العامله عن طريق  الباك اب من خلال الusb والاحتفاظ بها لوقت الحاجه واليكم طريقة الباك اب :-
 اولا ادخل الفلاشه  التي تريد نقل الباك اب فيها
 ثانيا اضغط علي زر  menu بعد دخولك ابحث عن USB قم بالدخول ب ok ثم قم بالضغط علي الزر الاحمر ستظهر لك القائمه  اختر منها باك اب data لحفظ ترتيب القنوات وfull flash back up لحفظ اخر  سوفت وير موجود بجهازك دائما  ما يقع بعض الاخوه في الاخطاء نتيجه تنزيلهم لاي سوفت جديد لدي صدوره ,  فالمرجو منهم اخذ الاتي في الاعتبار
 1- تمييز ما  اذا كان هذا السوفت يتبع ل740 ام 525 او غيره
 2-ما الغرض  من اصدار السوفت وير ( دعم خاصيه السي- باك اب - وغيره...)
 3-نرجو اخذ  باك اب من الاجهزه( من باب الحيطه ) حتي نتمكن من ارجاعه في حاله عدم العمل


هذه اخي خالد بالنسبه لاجهزة الشيرنج لان (وصلة نت)

وقد شرحت لك من قبل السي سيكام
 ماهو السي سي كام والنيو كام
 اولا السي سي كام:-
 وهو عباره عن سطر يتكون من هوست ىوبورت واحد فقط ويوزر نيم وباسويرد واحد فقط ويتميز بالسرعه   والثبات ويعتبر من افضل السيرفرات من حيث   السرعه وكثره الباقات التي يفتحها من عدة اقمار.
 ثانيا النيوكام :- وهو عباره عن عدة اسطر مكونه   من هوست وبورتات معدوده   وعدة يوزر نيم وباسويرد   ودسكي(deskey01-02-03-04-05-06-07-08-09-10-11-12-13-14)
 
كما يمكنني اضافة السوفتات التي تفعل السيرفر المجاني لهذا 

ارجو اكون قد اوجزت اخي خالد
الموضوع بسيط بس كيف ننزل السوفت للمره الاولي وبعدها الموضوع يبقي ساهل بالنسبه لكم
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*وفى رواية أخرى...تم ذبح جاموسة الابيض ضميرك على يد ياسر على بجوار الخروف الحمرى!!!
*

----------


## مصباح ود حدباي

*اصبحتو كيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــف
                        	*

----------


## مصباح ود حدباي

*سوري مساء الخير
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصباح ود حدباي
					

اصبحتو كيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــف









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصباح ود حدباي
					

سوري مساء الخير



صباح ومساء الخير
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

وفى رواية أخرى...تم ذبح جاموسة الابيض ضميرك على يد ياسر على بجوار الخروف الحمرى!!!



هههههههههههههه
االسد العالي فيهو شامبيون؟
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*غايتو شدة الحرامي السرق التلفزيون من ميز العساكر وهم بيحضروا في المسلسل 

جهجهتونا جهجهة المجهجه الجهجهوه الهجانه

سخلي وسخلك دخلوا السلخانة يقدر سخلك يسلخ سخلي زي ما سخلي سلخ سخلك


الباقي نتموا تسالي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

غايتو شدة الحرامي السرق التلفزيون من ميز العساكر وهم بيحضروا في المسلسل 

جهجهتونا جهجهة المجهجه الجهجهوه الهجانه

سخلي وسخلك دخلوا السلخانة يقدر سخلك يسلخ سخلي زي ما سخلي سلخ سخلك


الباقي نتموا تسالي



ههههههههههههههههه
والله يانصر الدين سخلي وسخلك دي اصعب من موضوعي
موضوعي بالعربي:- كيف تشاهد قنوات مشفره بواستطة اجهزه تعمل بالنت  فقط(تمام)
الريسيفر عندو وصله ىبي ورا اسمها (لان). عند توصيلك للانترنت يعمل معك الريسيفر عادي وليست هذه المشكله بل المشكله تكمن في السيرفر. لكل جهاز زمن معين زي6شهور بعدها بيقطع يعني لازم تنزل ليهو سيرفر مدفوع وتنزيله امن عن طريق الفلاشه او بينات السي سي كام- نيو كام والي ذكرناه سطر واحد . انا بتكلم عن نظام الشيرنج الارضي . لان الفضائي(الدونقل)يعمل بدون وصلة نت وله سوفتات.
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ده القالب العام
والفروع هي الاجهزه المتعدده
 ولكل جهز طريقتو
والله يانصر الدين نظامhd3 وهو نظام عالي النقاء ثلاثي الابعاد
وده حيحتل المركز الاول وحيبيد كل الاجهزه العامله اليوم
بكره براكم تقولوا لي ياياسر وين احدث سوفت نزل
لانو العالم بقي مربوط كلو.....
                        	*

----------


## مصباح ود حدباي

*:pepsi:[blur]صباح الخيــــــــــــــــــــــــر [/blur]
اتفضلو شاي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصباح ود حدباي
					

:pepsi:[blur]صباح الخيــــــــــــــــــــــــر [/blur]
اتفضلو شاي



صباح النور حدباي
شكرا
واتفضل معانا قهوه
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*يا  جماعه شيلوا الصبر

الراجل  طرح موضوع  جاد

وليه خلفيات منتدى جديد مقترح

منّ  ضمن منتديات المنبر  و 

يسمى المنتدى الفضائى العام

الهدف منه   توفير  معلومات

تثقيفيه فى علوم الفضائيات  و

التلفزه وربط تلك العلوم بالنت

وكيفية  الأستفاده منها  والتعامل

معها  0

يعنى  حاجه تعود بالفائده على الجميع0

شفتوا ظلمتوا  الرجل كيف  ؟

عموماً  يا  ياسر  الفكره ممتازه حدّ الإمتياز

وإنّشاء الله  سيتم نقاشها  فى الإداره  ومن

ثمّ   إنزالها إلى أرض  الواقع  0

وحقّك  علينا يا ياسر 0
*

----------


## yassirali66

*شكرا علي الفضائي العام الحبيب مانيلا
ودائما عند الوعد
                        	*

----------

